# Kreg Deck Jig Hidden Fastener System



## a1Jim

Super Review Chris


----------



## BigG

I've been looking at these. So many thanks!


----------



## Jgary

I used one and had a similar complaint about the tearout. I only used the jig to drill the pilot holes then drove the screws without and had success. I bet the pre-drill process added a day to my deck project, but not seeing any screw holes is nice.


----------



## ABrown

I got mine back in april, I resurfaced my mother's deck with trex, and it worked great I had no problems at all.


----------



## hugh71158

Hi all,

just bought the gig. Has anyone used it WITHOUT drilling pilot holes in cedar? Also, has anyone tried drilling pilot holes and using another type of deck screws (not setting them with the jig, just using the holes?

Just curious. 

Hugh


----------



## GMatheson

I bought this jig to build my deck. Western Red Cedar on a PT frame. I predrilled for the first board but thought I would try it without predrilling. It worked fine and there was less tear out and splintering when I skipped the drilling step. Predrilling is probably only needed for harder woods or composites.

I will agree that the plastic parts did feel kind of light duty for $100 jig and the stop collars on the drill and driver bits slipped out of place alot. Maybe they could have welded the stops onto the bits since the stops don't need to be adjustable. Just a thought.

As for pre drilling with this jig and using different screws, I think the larger heads of the other screws would be too visible and you wouldn't get the hidden fastener look you bought the jig for.


----------



## hugh71158

Excellent. That's exactly what I have, a PT frame and a bunch if cedar arriving today!

Thanks again, I will try without the pre drilling.

Hugh


----------

